# Will this work?



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been contemplating many things regarding entering Mexico. One of them is how to get my "stuff" in the first time around without too many hassles. In other words, load up old nelly-bell with necessities and not look back. I may add this is not so much a desire but a case of cash and logistics. 

Could a person take their belongings to the free zone, temporarily settle, and then at their leisure without "stuff", drive across getting a FMT (and whatever else). Once the FMT is obtained, then apply for a FM2 or 3. This seems to be a better solution than making a trip to Mexico to get the FMT and also apply for a FM2/3 while there, return home (US), pack everything up and move again.

Is this a feasible solution?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, it isn't. Just pack what you want and drive down. Get the car permit ahead of time by e-mail or at the border and enter on an FMM. At your destination, apply for your visa; No inmigrante rentista if retired and wanting easy travel freedom in and out of Mrxico, or the Inmigrante Rentista if you don't plan to spend much time outside of Mexico.
Ieep it simple.


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> No, it isn't. Just pack what you want and drive down. Get the car permit ahead of time by e-mail or at the border and enter on an FMM. At your destination, apply for your visa; No inmigrante rentista if retired and wanting easy travel freedom in and out of Mrxico, or the Inmigrante Rentista if you don't plan to spend much time outside of Mexico.
> Ieep it simple.


I would like nothing better than keeping it simple. There is a duty free list for tourists or FMM. I assumed any more would be asking for untold duty fees and many hours spent with hassles at the border stops (or other stops). Do I have to make a detailed list with values of each item?

I do not understand the no inmigrante rentista.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

wv gal said:


> ...
> I do not understand the no inmigrante rentista.


For awhile all we talked about here was visas. Lately there hasn't been so much discussion of them.

To visit or live in Mexico, you need some paperwork. Options include:

Tourist permit - obtained at border or airport. Good for 180 days. After 180 days, you can get a new tourist permit, but you have to leave the country and reenter every time.

No-Inmigrante visa (formerly FM 3). Has to be renewed every year. Comes in various flavors. Rentista means you are not allowed to work but have demonstrated income to support yourself. It has nothing to do with whether you own or rent. There are also flavors that allow you to work.

Inmigrante visa (formerly FM 2). Has to be renewed yearly, but after 5 years, qualifies you for Inmigrado status, a permanent residence status. Also comes in various flavors, rentista, tecnico, etc.

There are new laws that will change these, but they have yet to be implemented.


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> For awhile all we talked about here was visas. Lately there hasn't been so much discussion of them.
> 
> To visit or live in Mexico, you need some paperwork. Options include:
> 
> ...


Thank you. the wording threw me.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

wv gal said:


> I've been contemplating many things regarding entering Mexico. One of them is how to get my "stuff" in the first time around without too many hassles. In other words, load up old nelly-bell with necessities and not look back. I may add this is not so much a desire but a case of cash and logistics.
> 
> Could a person take their belongings to the free zone, temporarily settle, and then at their leisure without "stuff", drive across getting a FMT (and whatever else). Once the FMT is obtained, then apply for a FM2 or 3. This seems to be a better solution than making a trip to Mexico to get the FMT and also apply for a FM2/3 while there, return home (US), pack everything up and move again.
> 
> Is this a feasible solution?


 You have to get at least an FMM when entering. This is easy and only takes may be an hour at the border. You can bring in LOTS of stuff with an FMM, I have one guy who yearly comes down with a minivan packed to the ceiling with food, movies, microwave, etc.. and has never had a problem.
I guess you need to explain what type of stuff, besides medicine that is pretty much always allowed, you would like to come in with.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If everything is used and you don't have a moving van full ... they will decide at KM21 (if you are stopped RED LIGHT) what you need to pay. Twice I've entered and no duty. What ever happens it won't be more than a couple hundred dollars. Just head to where ever you want to live


----------

